# Ever hear of AT fluid called SP III?



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Trying to plan for a fluid change for a Kia 2011 Soul. Heard (like Honda likes to do) you gotta use Kia brand ONLY, or the devil will poke you with a fork, in Hell, when you die. Trying to be edjukatid more on this. Then, I hear theres an AT fluid spec called SP-III, which some say is what I need.

AZ also told me they spec out a "Dex/Merc blend for this year Kia. Man, a blend?? 

Im so new at this, people. Comments/advice apreciated!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

oh- no luck on Kia's site, specificatons. maybe im not looking hard enough....sheesh.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.valvoline.com/products/brands/maxlife/automatic-transmission-fluid/37


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

nice link, joe. Still, need proof my Kia uses this.......didnt see it listed on link.....(did I miss it??)


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, on Honda, they do sell aftermarket fluid available. Blue cans. Clearly says made for Honda vehicles. But then dealership price is not much different, so why bother. I simply go with Amsoil, pricy as it is, but lasts helluva longer than any other ATF.

_*Applications
AMSOIL Signature Series Multi-Vehicle Synthetic ATF* is recommended for transmissions, hydraulics, power steering systems and other applications that require any of the following specifications:_
_*Ford* MERCON®, MERCON® V, ESP-M2C166-H; *GM* DEXRON® III; *Chrysler* ATF+4®, MOPAR® AS68RC; *Allison* C-4, TES-389; *Audi* G 052 162, G 052 990, G 055 025; *BMW* 7045E, LA 2634, LT 71141; *Honda* ATF-Z1 (not CVT); *Hyundai* SP-II and SP-III; *Idemitsu* K17; *JWS* 3309, 3314, 3317; *Kia SP-II and SP-III, ATF Red-1; MAN* 339F, 339 V1, 339 V2, 339 Z1, Z2 & Z3; *Mazda* ATF-M III, ATF-MV; *Mercedes Benz* 236.1, 236.2, 236.3, 236.5, 236.6, 236.7, 236.9, 236.10, 236.11, 236.81; *Mitsubishi* SP-II and SP-III; *Nissan* Matic-D, Matic-J, Matic-K; *Shell* 3403, LA 2634; *Subaru* ATF, ATF-HP; *Suzuki* 3314 & 3317; *Texaco* ETL-7045E, ETL- 8072B, N402; *Toyota* Type T-III and T-IV; *Voith* 55.6335.XX (G607), 55.6336.XX (G1363); *Volvo* 97340, 97341; *Volkswagen* G 052 162, G 052 990, G 055 025; *ZF* TE-ML 03D, 04D, 05L, 09, 11B, 14A, 14B, 14C, 16L, 17C._​


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

This is sometimes a tricky decision. Some manufacturers tune the shifts with clutch material, others use fluid with different friction modifiers to tune the shifts. 

That's why there are different fluids.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I can only vouch for Amsoil. pretty much, it's replace it and forget it fluid. Good for about 100 000 miles. rear diff, t-case - same. Used their product for years on lexi, Hondas, Toyota. never an issue. Pricy. Well worth it.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Phone your local Kia dealer and ask them directly. Why mess around?


----------

